# Super GTR vs Superbike



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it me or was'nt the bike ahead at 1/4 mile mark?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet....car would always have the legs on the bike after 150ish....would expect the bike to pull out a lead and then get reeled in....


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

This is also a nice video
YouTube - ‪S1000RR vs Corvette 700HP‬‏


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

REDWOOD said:


> Is it me or was'nt the bike ahead at 1/4 mile mark?



It's not a 1/4 mile race, it's a full 1 mile race.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> It's not a 1/4 mile race, it's a full 1 mile race.


I was just commenting on the times they showed for the quarter.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah at quarter the bike nails it ! Haybusa as well, monster of a bike.

but that GTR is so freaking fast.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Cars are ultimately faster, 4 wheels are better than 2, but bang for buck bikes win hands down.


----------

